# Lets see your houses!!



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my Bunny Towers, complete with guard dog!! Top hutch is a temporary thing for Bunty, my new addition. I am planning on getting an extension onto my hutch and run so that all my girls will eventually live together. Not buying anything tho, till we know if Bunty is with child(ren!!). I may need to invest in several hutch/run combos yet!!!

what is your set up?

ps the run is 4ft square, with ahutch of 4ft x 2ft....it looks small in the pic!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have bunnies indoor -3 boys upstairs which two of them in one room and little one runs separately at that moment as it is cruel to keep him in cage and he is not neutered.
7 bunnies live in double garage -one girl on her own with double tier hutch and 8ftx4ft run
Rest have one double tier hutch (my two English spots brother love two sleep there during day) and other hutch which is with big run under!
I need to take some picture and put them on!

P.s. I really like your dog our Aza is very similar she only has longer legs-very cute


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

My dog is a monkey!!

She likes to 'help' me tend the rabbits. She licks their faces when I open their door!!! I would never trust her alone and certainly not when the girls are out, but so long as the rabbits cannot run, Holly is very well behaved!


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

This was Roger rabbit - a rabbit that I found all beat up by the side of the road - with his mate, Mr Hartley my old cat!!!

As you can see - my pets tend to like my rabbits!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

your dog is cute, sadly though your hutches really arent suitable

a rabbit should have a minimum of a 6ft x 2 ft hutch with a 6ft x 4 ft run, also chicken wire isnt suitable for use with rabbits either as they can easily chew through it, and foxes will get through it in seconds

i dont really have any pictures of my set ups, i need to get some new ones.

at the moment i have a 6ft x 2ft triple level hutch with an attached 6ft x 8ft home built run
and a 5ft x 2 ft double hutch with a 5ft x 7ft run, i have another 5ft x 2ft double level hutch to attach to this and a 4ft x 7ft run to make the whole set up 10ft x 2ft hutch with a 7ft x 9ft run

my quarentine hutches are a 5ft single and a 5ft double

a picture from when we first built the 8ft run (the garden still needed rearaging to fit other hutces/coops back), the set up next to it was one of my old ones, 5ft x 3ft hutch with 5ft x 7 ft run
the mesh was turfed over 









when you bond all your rabbits your best bet would probably be a nice playhouse or shed with an attached run, much cheeper then a hutch big enough to house them all, sadly im not allowed a shed


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

My last hutch/run combo was massive. Took up half the garden. But when I demolished it, we made the garden more enticing for the kids instead. So when we inherited the girls, we had to make allowances for playhouses, see saws and swings!!
As a compromise, we went for a 4ft square run, with hutch atop......and daily runs around the garden.
It works 

As it happens, husband has cleared a disused border in the garden for a shed. This will be the space for bunny towers plus extenstions instead


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

terrierist said:


> This was Roger rabbit - a rabbit that I found all beat up by the side of the road - with his mate, Mr Hartley my old cat!!!
> 
> As you can see - my pets tend to like my rabbits!!!


This is very funny-picture I mean 
My dog loves bunnies -we had once other dog in the house so we shut door to bunny utility room and Angus was kept going there sniffed and barked -Aza all the time was on his tale growling at him and make sure his not going to bunnies.
It is hard to read that you founded beaten up rabbits-who does that/they cannot be people -monsters


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

terrierist said:


> As it happens, husband has cleared a disused border in the garden for a shed. This will be the space for bunny towers plus extenstions instead


i would just scap bunny towers in all honesty and go with a shed instead, with a nice large run attached via a catflap, not a single hutch/run in bunny towers is suitable for a rabbit, a single rabbit needs 36sq ft of space available at any one time


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

At the moment my two have a hutch and attached run each. They are two tier 5' x 2' with a 4' x 4' run.

Once they are bonded my son is going to join them together using a small hutch as a walkway between the two hutches giving a total space of 14' long 10' of which will be two tiered and their run will be 10' maybe 12' x 4'.

They will have the run of the whole garden too, Barney was out this morning in the garden. We haven't quite finished the work in the garden so the youngest hasn't had a wonder yet. I put her run on grass every now and again.

I will upload photo when the whole thing is complete.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i would just scap bunny towers in all honesty and go with a shed instead, with a nice large run attached via a catflap, not a single hutch/run in bunny towers is suitable for a rabbit, a single rabbit needs 36sq ft of space available at any one time


Does this mean two rabbits need 72sq ft of space available at any one time?
Just realised my buns at the moment have just 36sq ft each, so when their hutches and runs are combined they will have 84 sq ft - phew I was getting worried, as the project is almost complete.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's mine at the moment -



Needs finishing off, new run making and my 3 bonding


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no the 36sq ft is a minimum for 1 - 2 buns 
obviously bigger is always better


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Does this mean two rabbits need 72sq ft of space available at any one time?
> Just realised my buns at the moment have just 36sq ft each, so when their hutches and runs are combined they will have 84 sq ft - phew I was getting worried, as the project is almost complete.


Your set up will be fantastic.

Opinions vary, but basically, the bigger the better.

Our local rescue asks for a minimum of 48 square foot for an average sized pair of rabbits. Rabbits aren't rehomed to live by them selves, other than in very exceptional circumstances, when they might be a solo house rabbit, or they might live alongside other rabbits, again in 48 sq ft, with a view to bonding in the future.

Other rescues do ask for less, hence the 36 sq ft that is sometimes mentioned.)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We have a mixture of housing - several live indoors.

Of outside buns, two pairs live in walk in enclosures with double hutches in (double protection in winter).

one pair lives in a single level hutch/run combo.

The last pair live in a 6ft double storey hutch linked by a runaround to a big square run.

For anyone who is planning new accommodation, I would say -

- *make it big enough for the rabbits!*

A hutch needs to be at least 6ft by 2ft. This is still not enough room for a pair of rabbits. The rabbit needs to have 24/7 access to a much larger space, to allow it to move around freely.

(see RWAF website, a Hutch is Not Enough)

- *make it easy for you to interact and clean them out.
*
Walk in enclosures and shed/aviary type runs are by far the best for outside buns.

- *make sure accommodation is predator proof*

(avoid flimsy chicked wire)

- *make sure accommodation is seasonally weather proofed*

(covers, tarpaulins in the cold weather, shaded from sun in the hot weather.)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

My Babbity Bunhouse:

The 'run' when I fence off the garden (generally, they're given supervised access to the whole back yard)

Fenced off Access by spookybabbits, on Flickr

I have all my bunny stuff in the box (pellets, hay, litter, cleaning supplies...)

And inside:

Flix tree by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Rabbit's eye view  

Gaga, low view by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Flix tunnel by spookybabbits, on Flickr

Very simple and cheap to do. I love my shed! So easy to clean and gives me lots of opportunities to modify if and when I want to


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

We have two pairs of buns, one pair in a kennel and one pair in a playhouse and run set up. The playhouse was suprisingly cheap to set up, £220 for the playhouse and run without the runaround and extra run, which is much less than most large hutch/run combos and means I can sit in the playhouse (and kennel) with my buns and don't have to get cold/wet spending time with them or cleaning them out.

Kennel, which is overall 10ft x 5ft, so 50 sq foot. They only get access to the pen a few hours a day when I can supervise at the moment, but in the next few weeks will have a runaround tunnel connected to an 8ft x 4ft run (although hopefully 8ft x 6ft if I can stretch to that much money!) on the grass during the day/when I am about to keep an eye on them.



Playhouse set up. The playhouse and run are 40sq ft overall, but there's a hut in the playhouse which gives a bit of extra room and they have access to a 7ft x 3.5ft run on the grass via their runaround tunnel during the day/when I am about, which usually equals around 12-13 hours a day, as I don't shut them off the grass until at least 11pm. It's suprising how active they are at night!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well this is the base for their housing.









I'm hoping to lay the turf this weekend, then their hutches will be placed in situ, but my son can't modify them until I have bonded the two. He was suggesting modifying the hutches now and making dividers between so I can remove the dividers once they have been bonded - err nop extra work that isn't needed, he did say I could put the dividers back if they needed to be separated at any time - err :idea: I'm thinking about that one tbh.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Some lovely bunny houses.

This is the best pic i have of my shed with my 2 buns. They have free roam of the garden.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

My rabbits are indoor rabbits. They have a 7-8ft cage inside to sleep in at night and when we go out. It also has their litter tray in because when Storm is over excited she will put her front paws in the litter tray and apparently that counts as using it! 

I personally feel indoor rabbits need fresh air occasionally so they also have a two story hutch outside for shelter and to play in when they are outside. If I'm honest it is a little small (just over 4ft) but for its purpose it is fine. They don't spend any significant time in there. It's currently open, but so is the back door, so naturally they are both asleep under the dining table!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have 2 foster bunnies in my spare room which is double - so theres lots of room to run about. I have 2 bunnies out in the shed. It's 8x6ft and I have a 6x6 run attached. I am having work done with this and having it lifted up 5 foot so I can get in and out and there's lots of room for binkies.
I am having a hutch built-in the very last space in my back. It will be at least 6x3x3 with a run. This will be for foster bunnies too but if there are none with me there will be a wee trap door that goes from my shed into the new hutch so Pickles and Amos can use it too. My photos of shed are when I first got it. It's not so neat and tidy now lol


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This is ours. Still needs some finishing touches but on the whole it is set up.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

This is ours










Also complete with guard dog


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Gertrude said:


> This is ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my god this is how i would have my rabbit's hutch if the National Trust would let me!!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

fesixunderground said:


> oh my god this is how i would have my rabbit's hutch if the National Trust would let me!!


Awww, thank you, its also very easy to keep clean.
I would recommend a shed/wendy house to anyone :thumbup:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> This is ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

sskmick said:


> Absolutely awesome.


Thank you x


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Gertrude said:


> Awww, thank you, its also very easy to keep clean.
> I would recommend a shed/wendy house to anyone :thumbup:


I don't think i'd be allowed to get away with a shed or a wendy house but i'm definitely going to steal some ideas. love the 'shelf' they're all stretched out on!

Going to steal some of your pics and use them in a bid for planning permission hahah


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my shed...need to get some new inside pics because its been done up since...
It's 10ft x 6ft.

Islay, Jura and Arran's new shed by Niseag, on Flickr


----------

